# هدية العيد : Recent Advances in Mechatronics: 2008 - 2009



## zidaan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

Recent Advances in Mechatronics: 2008 - 2009 






* Recent Advances in Mechatronics: 2008 - 2009 *
Publisher: Springer | Pages: 450 | 2009-10-30 | ISBN 3642050212 | PDF | 12 MB

Mechatronics is a synergic discipline integrating precise mechanics, electrotechnics, electronics and IT technologies. The main goal of mechatronical approach to design of complex products is to achieve new quality of their utility value at reasonable price. Successful accomplishment of this task would not be possible without application of advanced software and hardware tools for simulation of design, technologies and production control and also for simulation of behavior of these products in order to provide the highest possible level of spatial and functional integration of the final product.


*DOWNLOAD

MIRROR 1
http://www.avaxhome.ws/blogs/joemuscat*
mirror 2​


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومقبوله هدية العيد


----------



## زرقة السماء (20 يناير 2010)

المزيد من الروابط للكتاب 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67679.html

و من جوجل 
http://books.google.com.om/books?id...resnum=3&ved=0CBkQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------

